# Double Full Red Agassizi Cichlid (Apistogramma agassizi)



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

I've been looking for Double Full Red Agassizi Cichlid (Apistogramma agassizi) for over a year now, I finally found some at the LFS in lawrence, KS. They had more than 10 saturday, so cross my fingers they will have at least one pair M/F pair when I get back there on DEC 12...

Anyways they would be in a heavily planted 20 L NPT, with one yoyo loach, 8 Pangio species, and Mystery snails, And when I rescape my 10 gal I'll put the skunk loaches in here and move the yoyo in with the others in the 29 gal. There are a few guppies in there too, but I can move them somewhere else. 

How well do N.W. cichlid's get along with Loach Species? 

Not sure about all the water parameter's exactly, but PH 7.6 Temp 78F Nitrates 0ppm, I need to test for KH and GH, also ammonia. 

Thanks


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

You are going to want a lower pH. These fish come from parts of the amazon system that have very soft, very acidic water. I keep mine at a pH of 6.0.

They are pretty laid back for cichlids, I have mine with cherry shrimp and the shrimp survive so I'm sure loaches would be fine as long as the loaches have a good temperament too. They are from completely different continents let alone environments, though, and I tend to segregate my fish by that. That's just my opinion though, I've seen goldfish with corys and things are fine, so whatever floats your boat. Just don't expect them to breed successfully in 7.6 pH, I'm sure they will survive though.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I think you may find the loaches are a little too active for the agassizi. I found them a rather shy species and I kept them with Pseudomugil and pencilfish! I think they will struggle to feed well with loaches. Cacatuoides would be a more robust species with them, or even Pelvicachromis.


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

ho-mummm...OK...That's what I feared...


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

My cacatuoides are not good about coming up to eat. Most of the food gets eaten by the rasbora and gouramis. So I've started directing some feedings toward the apistos with a turkey baster.


----------

